# I could be dead soon..



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

because if i am not 7lb heavier in the same condition i was last time i cut im going to kill myself!

So last year i did a cut and got down to what i think is around 10-11% bf, main problem my main reason for this was for a holiday, during the holiday i pigged out stupidly mainly because it was boring over 2 weeks i had almost 50 magnum temptations! along with everything else  think i gained around 10lb over that time

Soon as i got back i spent a good few weeks deciding what to do... get back lean or just dirty bulk for a while and add some mass then after a while i went with the dirty bulk!

Just finished a 10 week course of 500mg test e and 300mg deca pw and now im jumping straight into another 10 weeks of 750mg test and 225mg tren pw the tren dose is low because somehow it came in 75mg/ml and yes it is tren E  I will most likely end up getting primabolin before long if i dont notice any sides from this tren e and also plan to do anvar in the later weeks

So here is the pics of me last year at 177lb @ 10-11% bf (calipers said lower but i dont think its lower than this)

After my dirty bulk i was up to 220lb, after eating a bit cleaner last few weeks and doing some hiit the week just gone im @ 214lb

Im gonna take all these measurements every saturday morning after i go pee

7th April

Weight - 214lb

Waist - 37.5"

Arms - 16.85"

Quads 27.75"

Calves 16"

BF% via accumeasure 19%

Also im not gonna take any pictures till im prob at 200lb because seeing my watery mess midsection will only depress me!

Diet will be same as last year but higher calories this time because im heavier so 2400cals mon-fri then higher over the weekend where i eat what i want.

Workout plan

Mon - Legs 10m hiit hill sprints after

Tues - Chest

Weds - Core + 15m hiit sprints

Thurs - Back with 1200m row after

Fri - Shoulders

Sat - Arms with 15m hiit sprints after

Will try avoid any slow cardio all together in the gym and only do that when going out for walks or whatever as this worked great last time.

Below pics from last years best cond


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Am I being too old and serious or is that a stupid a$$ thread title?


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I was actually worried


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

MutantX said:


> Am I being too old and serious or is that a stupid a$$ thread title?


Full on drama !! Lol


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

MutantX said:


> Am I being too old and serious or is that a stupid a$$ thread title?


Just my thoughts when i thought about how much weight ive gained, guess it sounded more funnier in my head 

/semi-srs thread title!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Looking good in those pic's...37+waist is not good lol.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you should be killed for wearing them pants


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Bad title! Got my tissues out before thread loaded.


----------



## Ingram (Jan 27, 2011)

Definitely look lower than 10-11% BF in those pics mate, think the calipers were right.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

mal said:


> Looking good in those pic's...37+waist is not good lol.


indeed whenever i bulk its been semi dirty and i bloat like a b1tch im hoping to have it down to 35 within 2 weeks then get it back to 31 and even smaller, aiming to go even leaner this time around.

its not as bad as it sounds aslong as the t shirt is on! chest is up to 46.5 and shoulders 21.5 width so the taper looks good.. untill the tshirt comes off


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

barsnack said:


> you should be killed for wearing them pants


haha i agree but they are boxers mate just pulled up a little


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Many reasons for water.

I hope you are not serious about the title?

I think you look good.

If it is any consolation when you get my age, you will have a belly:lol:

Life is good.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Zyzz is that you?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

nah wasn't serious just made me laugh when it popped into my head "Final countdown: Live webcam @ final weigh in and bf% measure with loaded gun on hand"


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

09/04/12

Legs

Squats:

Warm up 60kg x10 twice

100kg x1 Feeler weight after the warm up felt heavy didn't wanna jump straight to 120kg

120kg x5

130kg x5

140kg x5

150kg x5

165kg x2

Monster Leg Press Drop set:

Started with 10 plates a side and training partner knocks one off each side after failure

400kg -- 360kg -- 320kg -- 280kg -- 240kg -- 200kg -- 160kg -- 120kg -- 80kg -- 40kg

Hit the seated leg raise and extension machines then for 3 sets of 15 solid reps followed by some various calve workouts

Finished with 10mins Cycle then increasing the intensity every 1min

Will be jabbing my 1st tren before shower later decided to go with 1.5ml tren and 1ml test every mon/wed/fri for a week total 750mg test e and 337.5 tren e

Am going to swap the tren e for parabolin asap i think unless i am happy with the tren after 2 weeks


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

10/04/12

Chest

Bench press:

Push ups and 2 sets of 50kg x10 to warm up

Went for a new 1RM on 115kg almost had it, had to have a finger ill go for it next week

95kg x5

90kg x5

90kg x5

90kg x5

90kg x5

Incline Dumbbells:

40kg x5

40kg x5

40kg x5

34kg x5

34kg x5

Bunch of cable flys etc top and lower 3 sets each

Decline press on smith:

2x 20kg a side for 6

1x 20kg 1x 10kg 1x 5kg a side for 8

1x 20kg 1x 10kg 1x 5kg a side for 8

1x 20kg 1x 10kg 1x 5kg a side for 8

1x 20kg 1x 5kg for 12

No cardio, pretty intense workout anyways.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

eat something ffs your wasting away ...


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

ewen said:


> eat something ffs your wasting away ...


haha its not that bad! and like title says i should be 7lb heavier in the same bf% lvl this time around!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

So yesterday morning and this morning i have woken up with a really dry throat, im thinking the tren labeled tren E could actually be tren ace would make sense as to why the dose is 75mg/ml

Dont think you wud get sides on day after 1st jab of tren E would u


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

12/04/12

Back

Pull downs on free weight machine

1x 20kg a side 20 reps warm up

2x 20kg a side 15 reps warm up

3x 20kg 1x 5g a side 10 reps

3x 20kg 1x10kg 1x5kg a side 8 reps

4x 20kg 1x 5kg a side 6 reps

4x 20kg 1x 10kg 1x 5kg a side 4 reps

1 arm t bar rows into 2 arm t bar drop set

20kg 10kg 5kg plate on bar 10 reps each side then added 10kg for the standard t bar row for 10 reps.. 2 sets

Then some random drop sets that i dont know the name of ( doing a few of greg plitts sets from his site )

Ended with some dead lifts, haven't touched these in weeks only did a few sets on 100kg then 5 solid reps on 150kg, going to start bringing them back from next week biggest 1rpm last year was 220kg but i doubt ill go anywhere near that anytime soon 180kg im hoping for.

Dry throat is still here and was really hard to get in the zone training at the start felt drained after 2 warm up sets  I am just hoping this is a good sign that my tren is real!

Feeling good about Saturdays weigh in and measurements! feel i have lost a decent amount!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Mate u around 9% there..

lol Title is missleading u lil Drama Queen


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

13/04/12

Shoulders

DB Press

40kg x 5

36kg x 5

36kg x 5

34kg x 5

34kg x 5

Arnie presses

18kg x 12

22kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

14kg x 20 drop set 10kg x8

Some random exercise from greg plitts shoulder workout bar in corner then press, pretty good 2 sets 1 x20kg 1 x10kg plates

Drop set side laterals for 3 sets

16kg x 10

9kg x 10

5kg x 10

Seated super sets: Rears into sides into fronts with pause at the top 6kg dumbell 8 reps per head

Few sets of rears then on incline bench

Drop set DB shrugs 2 sets

38kg --> failure

32kg --> failure

26kg --> failure

20kg --> failure

16kg --> failure

8kg side laterals --> failure

2 sets of Shrugs on smith then to finish

Pic from session, not to happy with uploading pics as im almost 20% bf but i know ill only regret not posting them when im back down to 10%


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

This weeks results!

14t April

Weight - 211lb

Waist - 37"

Arms - 16.80"

Quads - 27.90"

Calve - 16.1"

Bf Accumeasure 18.5%

Happy with these results -3lb -.5" off waist hardly anything off arms and legs are bigger! wtf

The accumeasure is hard to get an exact BF% reading each week because the charts only range from say 15-16mm and 17-18mm etc and give 1 reading for the 2, but its defo down since last week 

Arms in gym later hoping for that 17.25" pump!


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

I've never slated anyone on this forum before and I ain't gonna start, but please watch your Thread Title's mate, that scared the **** out of me and, take into account that many of us have had peeps in that same situation, for real, in our lives or have attempted it ourselves in a serious fashion!. I have seen four mates dead in two years, two from alcoholism as a means of slow suicide (which I believe that it most usually is), a Guy with a weak heart, however, he drank and coked his way to death and a mate whose 'Girlfriend' Drunkenly killed him with a single stab-wound to the chest in Late September!

You probs (hopefully) are regretting it already and I'm not grilling ya, I've posted, said and done some fvcking Dumb ****, without thinking of other peeps!

However, I am gonna post a Thread about obsession and dopamine, it'll make sense afterwards, your contribution would be Great! And I can't knock your commitment, so well done there Fella, just, be a bit more Diplomatic, please


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Stuey said:


> I've never slated anyone on this forum before and I ain't gonna start, but please watch your Thread Title's mate, that scared the **** out of me and, take into account that many of us have had peeps do this in our lives or have attempted it ourselves in a serious fashion. I have seen four mates dead in two years, two from alcoholism as a means of slow suicide (which I believe that it most usually is), a Guy weak heart, however, he drank and coked his way to death and a mate who 'Girlfriend' killed him with a single stab-wound to the chest!
> 
> You probs (hopefully) are regretting it already and I'm not grilling ya, I've posted, said and done some fvcking Dumb ****, without thinking of other peeps.
> 
> However, I am gonna post a Thread about obsession and dopamine, it'll make sense afterwards, your contribution would be Great! And I can't knock your commitment, so well done there Fella, just, be a bit more Diplomatic, please


Yeah i know what you mean mate, title was funny to me but can see how it may offend others!

Ill see if a mod can change it


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Killer tittle and good luck with your goals


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Cawley, no need to worry too much, I know that things can seem funnier in your head than when it comes out of your mouth, I asked a very pretty Lass, who works at my Gym, if she was really a guy, 'it's always the pretty ones that you gotta watch out for" when she was on the scales, sounded hilarious, it wasn't! The same as the "Are You Pregnant" mix-up, easily done, but this, well, it brings back things that I would rather forget, plus the guilt that I am still alive and am still relatively functioning, how the Fvck, I don't know, an enlarged Liver App! No flaming Buddy and a Great Physique that you got there,

Keep It Up, I'm guessing that you will, that's why I Need your input on my Obsessive Thread later, I think that you MAY fall under that category of Men and Women that I'm looking for, for answers!

Anyways, I have been reading a great deal of posts and have seen your general input, so know you a bit Bud! And Huge Monguss, yeah , despite this, that did make me smile, so am as guilty as anyone!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Stuey your posts make me smile, and the fact your a really good looking bloke really adds some credibility to yours posts reps x x


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

really interested in this thread, title didnt offend me what so ever, was planning a simular cycle for hard lean gains and always wanted to try tren..,.sounds expensive but thinking about it for sure!!

subbed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Bruze, that's made my day mate, I'm Straight, however, a compliment is a compliment and a great one at that, so Thank You! x :cowboy:


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey, you're straight as well! Lol! Oh Well, I feel Happy Today and I wish that for all you Guy's Too, it's Saturday! Fvckin' A!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Just done arms.. new PB pump!! 17.5"

Followed by 15min HIIT on x trainer.. so much sweat its unreal

Cant wait for 7pm to start now need to eat something other than tuna chicken and whey and tomorrow finish off last weeks Easter eggs!


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

when you do cardio, do u always favour the HIIT? and do u usually do it on the xtrainer?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Pardoe said:


> when you do cardio, do u always favour the HIIT? and do u usually do it on the xtrainer?


Only did xtrainer yesterday as didnt have my running shoes

Mon - bike 10mins

Weds - treadmill sprints 15mins

thurs - 1200m row

sat - treadmill sprints 15mins

as for hiit yeah i am going to avoid LISS completely at the gym, if any gets done outside long walks or somthing then that will be it

i may start doing fasted LISS but as im about 18% bf atm i think my current workout for the week gym 6 times with hiit cardio 4 times will get the results i want easy enough 2-3lb a week, it worked well last time!

side note its my birthday start of next month!! gonna see if anyone wants to buy me some anavar  for when i get to 12-14% hehe


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

The opening title thread...well i thought i was on FB for a minute :lol:


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

16/04/12

Legs!

Been dreading legs since i stepped outta the gym on saturday!

Squats

Warm ups etc

120kg x5

130kg x5

140kg x5

150kg x5

160kg x5

Last set felt so heavy but did not want to fail!

Leg Press

Did the super drop set again then which i posted last week, i fear this so much after the 1st few reps on 400kg i feel like my legs are gonna explode

Then went to the machines for extensions n curls etc

Finished with 15m walk on max incline at 6.5speed with small 30sec break each 5min

Cheat weekend went as follows

Saturday

Alpen

Shake before gym

Shake after gym

Then went for a meal with girlfriend and her family, tried to keep it lean so ordered the salmon and some chicken skewers think it came to about 600-700cals had no carbs just the meat n fish.. but then ofc desert time comes along as it does so had to nail a 700calorie ice cream  that was me done for sat then.

Sunday

Woke up went shopping picked up some bits including a large whole cooked chicken, got home and eat about 3/4th of it between 4 wholemeal wraps prob about 1200calories total followed by some cookies another 400cals felt stuffed had a lil nap woke up hungry so munched some random sweets etc 500calories or so nite meal then was 650g of chicken with nachos (gotta love old el paso, there nachos are amazing!) girlfriend prob eat no more than 100g of the chicken so rest was mine, unsure of calories here but easy 1k desert then was just a tub of ben and jerrys 1200cals.

Still a bit wary at the moment of over eating in my gap ( Sat 7ish pm till sunday 12 midnight ) didnt feel i eat much this time around will just see how it goes for now hoping to be 14stone 13 come saturday for a 2lb loss and hoping waist is clearly under 37"


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

17/04/12

Chest

Ran out of hemo rage ultra concentrate  (((( I use it for chest n shoulders day missed it today

Bench

Failed 115kg 1rmp again! next week i better get this!

95kg x5

95kg x5

90kg x5

90kg x5

90kg x5

So a little better here than last week

Incline DB press

40kg x7

36kg x8

36kg x7

34kg x8

30kg x10

Started to miss the hemo rage at this point.. however next week my tren should be kicking in so it better be a nice difference!

Cable flys

3sets normal

3sets decline

Decline BP on smith

20kg x2 plates a side for 8

20kg x1 10kg x1 5kg x1 for 8

20kg x1 10kg x1 5kg x1 for 8

Finished then with light bench press till failure

Joints feeling a little sore guess it could be the deca saying goodbye, farewell deca u bloating mofo!

Feeling a lot leaner in mirror now also shape on top is starting to look really good with a pump going, did a cheeky weigh in and waist measure this morning, weight was just .8lb heavier than saturdays and waist was a bit smaller! wont do these again till sat now but its looking good for another week of decent results!

Core and 15-20min cardio tomorrow, gonna be killer


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

So yeah its 5A.M... I have only been trying to sleep since 11:45P.M

Can Tren E really have these sides after a week only?  This is killer


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Was hoping to see a good suicide video.

YouTube has one where the guy took pill, chugged liquor, hung himself, shot himself, ect.

That was more exciting!

Let me know if you need someone to hold the camera when you decide. Lol


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

cawley123 said:


> So yeah its 5A.M... I have only been trying to sleep since 11:45P.M
> 
> Can Tren E really have these sides after a week only?  This is killer


sounds horrible mate, i hope i dont get this lol as far as i know, tren does cause insomnia but not sure on when abouts it kicks in, can imagine its fairly soon after first pin tho?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Pardoe said:


> sounds horrible mate, i hope i dont get this lol as far as i know, tren does cause insomnia but not sure on when abouts it kicks in, can imagine its fairly soon after first pin tho?


Yeah ive read the bad sides can come before the good ones, did my 6th jab this morning 1.5ml its tren E like ive said so not expecting any good sides till next week!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

19/04/12

Back

Pull ups BW 3 sets

6 reps

5 reps

5 reps

Lat pull downs

10,8,6,4 rep ranges added 10kg per side starting at 60kg a side

Deads! First time in ages

Warm ups 90kg

140kg x5

150kg x5

160kg x5

170kg x5

180kg x3 Only did 3 here because i wasnt paying enough attention and set my grip up wrong will defo smash 5 easy next week!

Then some other various back exercises

1300m Row to finish

20/04/12

Shoulders

DB Press

40kg x7

36kg x7

36kg x6

36kg x5

34kg x10

Seated machine press dropped to 12kg DB punch presses

65kg a side for 7

50kg a side for 10

50kg a side for 10

40kg a side single arm alternating for 26 reps total

Standing laterals drop

18kg x 12, 12kg x 12, 8kg x12

20kg x10, 12kg x10 8kg x10

12kg x20

Seated drop set rear>sides>front

2 sets at 8kg DB

Smith machine shrugs

50kg a side 10 reps

60kg a side 8 reps

50kg a side 10 reps

50kg a side 8 reps

15 min X trainer


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Weekly results!

Weight 210lb

Waist 36.75"

Arms 16.85"

Quads 27.80"

Calve 16.1"

BF% Accumeasure 17.5%

Bit of a weird week, my bf level has 100% dropped nicely the fat in mid section is starting to feel nice n loose

Can only guess its some muscle gain end of second week on upped test amount (750mg) and new compound (tren-e) so mixed feelings, was disappointed with only a -1lb loss and only 1/4" off waist but the 1% bf drop was nice

Calories have averaged out at 2300 per day all week so that is fine, will see now over this next week and the following do feel it is a case of more than 1lb body fat lost and some muscle/water gain from new gear

Side note got some razor8 yesterday gonna give this a blast over the weeks also if its anything like hemo rage UC gonna be loving it!


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

looking good tho dude! can you notice a change yet in body comp?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

I think so, when pumped in gym defo when cold also chest feels n looks like mass has been added from last year. When i look down at my stomach i can see the outer edges of abs yet they dont show up in picture yet.

I do feel like its about to kick off and each week that passes now i think will come with better results hoping to be sub 15% within 3 weeks, overall so far cant complain ams are still just under 17" at 210lb which they have never been that big cold even when i was 223lb if i can get them to 16" give or take a smidge at 9-10% i will be very happy.

Will start posting some pictures see how its looking at 200lb


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

yh mate, show some pics, have a look at my thread "the time has come" lemmie know what you think on my cycle buddy


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

23/04/12

Legs

Squats

10 sets of 10 reps @ 100kg minimal rest.. just the downtime from partner doing same 10x10 on 60kg

1st time ive done this in forever! me and my bro used to do it all the time when we 1st stated working out its the reason i think my quads are pretty big

7 sets of 7 reps on leg extensions

3 sets of 25 reps on leg curls ( hammys )

2 sets high reps on seated calve machine

super set on leg press with only 160kg 10 reps straight to standing calve raise machine 20 reps, did that super set 4 times with not much rest.. best burn ive ever felt in calves was awesome!

Side note got a tiny hard lump under right nipple.. no serms on hand gonna try pick some up asap just to nip this in bud.. guessing its from the tren so gonna drop that dose down a little this week also


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

24/04/12

Chest

Big upgrade from last week!

95kg x5

95kg x5

95kg x5

95kg x5

97.5kg x5

Last weeks was 95kg for 2 sets then 90kg for 3 sets so really nice progress this week here!

Incline DB

40kg + got partner to balance 2.5kg plate on top of DB's did 5 reps

40kg x5

36kg x10

36kg x9

Then standard flys etc 3 sets normal 3 sets decline

Some decline bench on smith

Threw some triceps in at end also!

Did a cheeky waist measurement this morning was 36.5" so its looking good for some good progress on that also for saturdays weigh/measure in

2 pics from last week so prob 212lb and 18.5% bf


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Training Core n 20 mins Cardio today.. my core is really not great at the mo my lower back always dips in etc when doing ab rollers n such, anyone has had same problem and followed some good starting course for improving core that doesnt involve me changing my entire workout plan?

Did a waist measurement this morning and it was 36.5 so still looking good for saturday 

Pic i took this morning, its starting to come off now feel like it will defo start looking solid as more lbs come off each week now


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Did some back today was not feeling it all, think my CNS may be a bit iffy! training 6days a week with sunday rest and last saturday went out so rest on sunday could of been better! dont think doing 100 squats @ 100kg monday helped either!

Pull ups

3 sets, 7 reps 6 reps 5 reps! getting better

Deads

100kg x10 warmup

140kg x3

160kg x3

180kg x3

All felt quite comfy, was gonna push for a 200kg 1 rep but decided not to!

Rest of back session was pretty standard felt pretty strong on rows

Picking up some anavar soon, im unsure as to when i should start it really tho im planning on sticking with 750mg test for 7 more weeks and tren for at least 3 but most likely i will get some more and end up doing 7 after the 7 weeks im going to cruise for a while before pct. I know im a junkie and will prob start the var right away lol but im prob about 17% bf atm maybe i should hold out till im 14-15?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

27/04/12

Shoulders

I feel so tired its unreal last nite i tried to sleep at 2am and didnt nod off till gone 5 and then i woke up every 30mins or so untill i got outta bed at 11 i really need to sort this out its killing my focus in gym 

DB shoulder press

40kg x5

36kg x5

34kg x10

Seated barbell military press

60kg x5

60kg x5

60kg x5

65kg x5

60kg x5

First time doing these found the form a little hard to get used to because there isnt much room in the squat rack when doing reps

Laterals etc and shrugs to finish as usual followed by 15mins on xtrainner

Anyone recommend something i can buy over the counter to put me to sleep at nite?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Weekly results

Weight 207lb for 3lb loss

Waist 36.5 for 1/4" for loss

Arms 16.85" SAME

Quads 27.5" 1/4" for loss

Calve 16 tiny loss

bf% lent calipers to friend getting them back later today so will update then

So thats 3 weeks i think so far 7lb loss and 1" off waist im hoping to improve that ratio after the next 7lb roll on may i think when may is done and dusted i should start seeing some form of abs 11 more lb to shred before first goal of 14stone!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

30/04/12

Legs

Squats

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x3

170kg x1

Leg raises hammys on machines after etc etc 

01/05/12

Chest

More progress this week!

Bench press

100kg x5

100kg x5

97.5kg x5

97.5kg x5

95kg x5

So real nice progress from last weeks by anyone standards there! Only scared of next week now hope it goes ok and i make some more progress

Just gonna log main lifts there since rest of session is pretty much the same each week


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

MutantX said:


> Am I being too old and serious or is that a stupid a$$ thread title?


No Mutant X...definitely not.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Quick update before train back, had a semi cheat last nite.. was allready high on protein and low on carbs for the day and was dying! ben and jerrys didnt last very long lol, did an hour fasted LISS cardio this morning tho just incase IIFYM but still like to be sure 

Thinking BF is around 17ish% now and really hoping i can get rid of some water retention with dandelion root! about 207lb now so still am 30lb heavier than last years leanest, guess things are looking good for me have added some good size and be that extra 7lb heavier which is my goal.. arms are the biggest they have been cold atm at a little under 17 but they just look so small in pics so let the mind games commence

Some pics, bf is defo dropping and waist is coming down at a nice pace.. hoping to be just below 36" saturday! and love handles are watery as fvck


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

took 6 out of date ZMA last nite had some bad dreams!

put in 1 rep @ 200kg deadlift yesterday felt pretty easy to be fair will shoot for the 220kg next week

oh and today is my birthday!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

barsnack said:


> you should be killed for wearing them pants


or posing for a photo on UK-M with them pants on.......cheeeeeese


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Results day

Been a month now! feel a little flat after this week did fasted cardio twice this week after todays session would of been gym 8 times this week measurements on limbs starting to come down a little oh noes mind games inc!

Lost 3.2lb this week

Lost .75" off waist

a bit off each limb

Totals lost over first month

Weight - 10.2lb

Waist - 1.75"

bf% 3-4%


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

07/05/12

Legs

squats 5x5 @ 120kg didnt want to go to heavy this week so just did some nice controlled super deep reps

08/05/12

Chest

Made a new record of 5x 102.5kg next set was 102.5kg x4 then 100kg x4 then just showed 90kg whose boss for 2 sets so it wasnt great progress if any but still new heavy set for me

After doing incline dumbbells my pump was lovely! racking them back with delts popping hard and chest feeling really full so guess something is working good now!

Guessing bf is around 16-17% still hope it will be 13-14% after may is gone.

Will upload new pic later this week after my big cheat weekend bloat has gone


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Did 1hours fasted cardio this morning.. Wednesdays seem to be turning into ben n jerrys day  I would be an emotional wreck if i wasnt a firm believer in IIFYM! Had a look in mirror after cardio things seem to be going well mid section is feeling nice n loose, which i remember last year was a good sign sh1ts about to drop off!

Went back gym earlier than for back session

Deads

100kg x10

120kg x10

140kg x5

180kg x3

220kg FAIL 

all my working reps were 1 sec pause at bottom so it was a pretty heavy day

Really tempted to pick up some MT2 but dont know if i should wait till im leaner because i know adding such a tan is a big boost to overall lean looks so dont know to save it for a leaner state


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> haha i agree but they are boxers mate just pulled up a little


Christmas ones? HOHOHOHO!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Subbed mate. Great progress over the month mate.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Let's change the name of this thread to something less of a Queen sounding like..


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Weekly results end of 5th week

Waist n arms are the same size and i gained .6lb!

Started anavar 2 weeks ago today was @ 50mg for 1st 10days and have been @ 100mg last 4 so maybe this is the reason for scales going up as i defo feel leaner than last week and vascularity in gym is getting pretty decent!


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

feckin drama queen lol

well if u die it may make a few of us girls dabble into the darkiside of necrophilia

kaza


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Fit4life said:


> feckin drama queen lol
> 
> well if u die it may make a few of us girls dabble into the darkiside of necrophilia
> 
> kaza


haha ill be sure to pop some Viagra before doing so then!


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> haha ill be sure to pop some Viagra before doing so then!


nah just eat some cinnamon , be like a candyman


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

if your going to kill yourself getlean you might as well try dnp lol


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

haha im not really going to! but i might try dnp when i get to 10% or something.. that sh1t scares me tho


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks like everything is on track mate. Can see the change in pics. Dropping body fat and holding onto muscle. Win win!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Few pics, sorry if there's to much skin

Fat is coming off at a nice pace, and its a good sign i feel leaner this week and even gained .6lb!

Gonna set myself a goal to have top abs out nicely in 4 weeks from today!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Decent cheat weekend gone

Pic of my 3 fave meals of the cheat weekend was this alongside other random junk and chicken rolls this morning for breakfast!

Next time i got some spare cash gonna invest in one of them awesome cameras to make my pictures look like im a pro photographer!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

New PB on bench today!

Warmed up and did 105kg x3, 105kg x3, 105kg x2 then 90kg x10 then my bro came in late and did 115kg for 1, so i was like ill give it a blast! got my mate to give me swift slap to the face, worked as i smashed it! woohoo!


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

going well mate!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey guys been a few weeks since updated, been spamming diablo3 i am a massive nerd ^_^ and been depressed but the bf% is still dropping

Updates

bf% reading via accumeasure now says 10% or so, so thats 9-10% drop since the start

Arms are still over 16, like 16.25 so 3/4" drop here

Waist is down to 34.5 so 3" off

I will update with pics at the end of the week when my cheat weekend bloat has worn off <3

Oh and weight is around 13.12 - 14.1


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking good mate and let me know your battle ID so I can hit you up on Diablo 

You need to give me some pointers in my journal because your leaning out super fast! Still can't see my abs :sad:


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

#cawley2220 Fat mate! 

Im still around the 13stone 9-10 area was fun to step on wi fit other day and see a -15lb in 40 something days

Gonna make next month a big month for progress wanna see some massive changes

Waist is coming a little under 34 now wud love to see it @33 after next month not sure if possible tho but thats my goal

most recent pics GOD knows why my arm looks so big i think ive found a new angle for illusions!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Started I Force Nutrition Dexaprine today, supposed to be pretty good fat burner my course of them will end pretty much at the end of July so it will be a nice month of extreme fat loss i hope!

Strength is going down overall a bit but not to bothered because the fat is coming off nicely as well!

New pics @ end of week or next week


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Progress pic for the week its a bit blurry coz i was jack3d up! with jack3d, hemovol and dexaprine, jittering like a mofo

13stone8lb morning weight now hoping ill see a big difference when i get down to 13


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

bit of an overdue update

weight 13stone 6/7

arms 16"

waist 33.5"

ive been stalling past few weeks or so hovering about what i believe to be around 11-13% on a review of my macros ive only been hitting about 1800 calories a day when my maintenance is about 3k. Thinking thats the problem there under eating.. think its fine till low double digits but gotta eat more to push that sub 10% barrier so from now on im going to make sure i get 2200MIN per day but wanna get it closer to 2400 with carbs limited at about 200g rest protein and fats!

will post updates after 1st week of doing this next week sometime


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

1st of the month just weighed myself and did waist measurement 13stone 4 and a tad over 33" on the waist! seems i was correct on my last post about not eating enough causing me to stall this week and end of last week ive been having 180ish carbs and 250ish proteins rest fats to equal 2300-2400 calories

mid section still feels quite loose tho weird when my legs are showing syrations cud be some loose skin i guess along with the last of the fat around lower back

this months goal is to get waist to minimum 32.5" and weight 12stone 10, really hope to be sub 10% by then


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Trained legs today, was a tough workout and strength has dropped quite some could 1 rep max ass to the grass 180kg 6-7 weeks ago.. that would just send me to Australia now 

Squats

5x 105kg

5x 110kg

5x 115kg

5x 125kg

4x 140kg

Stiff leg deads

3 sets on 70kg only

rest of session then just isolation stuff to failure

pic from after session, legs are getting quite vascular just cant catch them on camera! camera shy veins!!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

core and cardio today followed by my mid week semi cheat wholemeal chicken wraps with salsa nomnom

i saw a thread on here earlier guy was sub 10% but to get that dry look was doing http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_diet_mass/shredded_in_6_days this i believe

my goal is be in around this condition and maintain i have never been that low bf% so im not sure if its possible to maintain something like that without manipulating waters etc anyone who has and maintained it would love to here from u!

http://files-cdn.formspring.me/photos/20120113/n4f10e22a2bb35.jpg


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

heres me hoping this was gonna be a live suicide thread


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

HAWKUS said:


> heres me hoping this was gonna be a live suicide thread


I am 7lb heavier so sorry to disappoint


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Weekly weigh in 13stone 1.5lb, 1.5lb lost this week and waist was like 32.90 this can only mean 1 thing 2nite its pizza! :_)


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Pic from earlier after breakfast and 1st meal tho cant be much over 12% if any now right?

Thinking to pick up some anavar waiting for some replies on the thread i started with pic of it if its real shud be real nice to take at this level now!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks kay 

Ive had about 6000calories today i feel pregnant


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Your progress is brilliant, very impressed so far.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha trust me u men will never know what it's like to be pregnant. All your roid rages and irratic libido doesn't even come close when you're jabbing lol


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Mid week weigh in - .5lb happy to see this since this weekend i went a bit crazy 3 whole tubs of hagen daz 500ml! damn morrisons for putting it @ £2.25 a tub HOW can u resist that sh1t?

Anyway the weight seems to be coming off legs mostly  lower back fat and some over abs dont seem to wanna budge hoping by 12stone 7 (13stone 1 atm) i can see a big shift in that area


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Started PCT friday had a feeling the test brand i switched 2 about 5-6 weeks ago was bunk, the last 10days or so before friday libido was off wasnt waking up with u know what which i do every day normally.

PCT is looking like

500iu hcg eod for 2 weeks

50mg clomid 11am and 11pm week 1, 25mg 11am 25mg 11pm weeks 2-4

20mg tamoxifen ed weeks 1-5

80mc clen ed

My 1st ever pct, after doing some research on here and stuff i think this will suffice.

I still plan to keep cutting during this time as i really wanna get below 10% bf i am just going to go with a lesser cal deficit tho so prob gonna add 300calories each day extra.

I did wake up with a lil friend this morning which was weird can hcg and clomid work that fast in that effect? I think i recover quite well as last year i did shutdown a bit after cycle but my libido and motivation for gym etc was back after like 3-4 weeks so hoping doing this pct now will aid me very well!

Not sure what to expect with weight gain/loss come saturdays weight in time will tell!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Been a while, lost my email and wasnt able to log in 

PCT going ok was very hard in 1st 2 weeks but it seems to be ok now

weight ive lost about 2-3lb ive been trying to maintain a bit but going away now next thursday so will try lose another lb or 2 before then!

few pics of last few weeks


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

mal said:


> Looking good in those pic's...37+waist is not good lol.


Yeh thats true could also be very tal and have wide hips ive wide hips myself at 5"6" so its quite annoying but 37inch waist is alot lol


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

holiday finally here! leaving shortly for flight 12stone 10 @ 32.5" waist prob about 10% bf decent! cant wait to get back now and get big!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm screwed! The food here is so addictive! 9pancakes and steak for breakfast lol and the cherry coke is boom! Gonna be fairly active tho over the 2 weeks and gonna be doing circuits in hotel room so my tdee should be pretty high maybe 3k calories consumed each day is gonna be about 4-5k. Trying not to worry to much about it gained like 14lb on holiday last year but was a very lazy one so hoping to not gain more than 7lb!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Holidays over! only gained 5-6lb which was decent considering i didnt really hit gym and eat like a boss few pics as i started to get fatter!

First time ive ever looked back at normal photos and thought i look ok size also, normally i look back and insta want to start bulking

Pics of steaks and pancakes to give u an idea of what i had to deal with lol

out of the 5-6lb gain i think its mostly water so my plan is to try cut a few weeks to get below 10% and then bulk slowly


----------

